# Small Crocodile Species?



## enochian

Greetings,

I am searching for small crocodile species like the Dwarf Caiman 

Do you know anything else, perhaps smaller?


----------



## Matt Harris

I think the Africn Dwarf Croc (Osteolaemus tetraspis) is smaller but not available as often as Dwarf caiman (Paleosuchus spp).


----------



## aaron lynch

cuviers dwarf caiman, schneiders dwarf caiman, jacre caiman, spectacled caiman?
african dwarf croc?
tbh if your looking to own one, id say youll struggle to find anything other than the cuviers. (or maby spectacled but these can grow rather large)
there are loads of other "smaller" crocodilians (chinese alligator, new guinea croc etc) but unless your loaded and extremely well connected its out of the question.


----------



## Gaboon

Matt Harris said:


> I think the Africn Dwarf Croc (Osteolaemus tetraspis) is smaller but not available as often as Dwarf caiman (Paleosuchus spp).



I believe these may be smaller on average but with a maximum recorded length of 1.9m they do sometimes get bigger. 

I agree with Matt in saying you would be very stretched to find one. If your dead set then try your luck with zoo's that keep them. I cant think of any of the top of my head. 

There are other smaller species but they are not nearly as small as the two species already talked about.

Check out this site for reliable info on the biology of all the crocodilian species - Crocodilians: Natural History & Conservation: Crocodiles, Caimans, Alligators, Gharials

Good luck!


----------



## lefty

400 quid in ireland. theres a member that has one but hes been banned the last time i spoke to him. iv got his email adress though. i'll dig it out and pm it too you. sorry forgot to say, its a curvers hes got. cost him 400. i know theres more where he bought it from.


----------



## BigBaz

yeh curviers i the smallest but there r ment to be a lil more nasty compared to spec caimen


----------



## Mememe

BigBaz said:


> yeh curviers i the smallest but there r ment to be a lil more nasty compared to spec caimen



I don't why temperament should _really_ matter - though I've met both incredibly tame spectacled caiman as well as satanic ones. The way your work with either is almost no different though. Smaller the better; Cuviers.


----------



## lefty

iv had 3 specs and all were great. but as some one has already said it doesnt really matter. they aint for cuddling lmao!!!


----------



## BigBaz

true but from what u have been told cuviers are alot more flighty so wen u are near the setup or going in to feed ot clean they can be very aggressive where as specs are a lil more chilled


----------



## lefty

got a few pics of my specs baz. i'll get em out next time your here:2thumb:


----------



## BigBaz

great ill look 4 ward to it. ill come down soon we can have a chat about sum stuff


----------



## joe_oasis

BigBaz said:


> true but from what u have been told cuviers are alot more flighty so wen u are near the setup or going in to feed ot clean they can be very aggressive where as specs are a lil more chilled


yer man specs are awsome i think id rather have one than a cuviers


----------



## Reaper941

Tokay Gecko (Gekko gecko) are convinced that they're Crocs..


----------



## BigBaz

joe_oasis said:


> yer man specs are awsome i think id rather have one than a cuviers


yeh i agree if and wen i get a caimen ill be getting a spec, bigger but alot more workable


----------



## binkybear13

I have a Cuvier. He is roughly 20" or so, so still a baby. He has his moments but I get him out every couple of days and handle him. He is eating pre-killed and I have worked out a routine so he knows when it is feeding time and when it is play time. Not that it is actually play time. But you need to remember that no matter how tame they seem they are still wild at heart. But in my opinion you should get one if you have done the research and ready to devote the time, they are wonderful critters.


----------



## Adambrogan

hey baz just a new little snap shot of my spec caiman for ya : victory:


----------



## reptismail

going to sound stupid but how do you 'catch ' them in their aquarium when they are younger because im sure they could just turn and snap quickly because they are so small ?


----------



## BigBaz

Adambrogan said:


> hey baz just a new little snap shot of my spec caiman for ya : victory:


so cute cant wait to see it 4 real


----------



## reptismail

thats well cute can i haveit lol​


----------



## LewisH

reptismail said:


> going to sound stupid but how do you 'catch ' them in their aquarium when they are younger because im sure they could just turn and snap quickly because they are so small ?


if you have to handle them, i assume you get one hand firmly behind their head on their neck, and one hand round the base of its tail. or even round its mouth if your quick enough, crocs have super weak muscle power when opening their jaws, however its a different story when its closing time..


----------



## binkybear13

That is how I get my little guy a grab with one had around his body by his neck and front legs. Then support the tail with the other. Then we sit on the sofa and watch tv. He sits on my lap or walks over me, sometimes he walks around the house on a lead. But like I mentioned in an earlier post I have worked out a routine that separates dinner time from handling time.


----------



## Tropic Exotics

smooth fronted caimens can be acailable at certain time of the year, they dont get that big, 4 and a half foot when fully grown (Adult), they quite pretty to, only around 350 to 450 dollars, which is less in pounds.


----------



## snakekeeper

We've got a spectacle caiman which is now almost a metre long head to tail and is a right evil little s:censor:t. Very aggressive feeder and will lunge for me even when I rub against it's tank. Having said that the Nile crocodile we have is a lot more aggressive and is almost 4 metres long! To be honest I love our American Alligators. Less aggressive and absolutely gorgeous. Not sure about when they might reach 5 metres!


----------

